# Pressing Plastisol Transfers & Vinyl Transfers



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a customer who would like to order some transfers to be heat pressed onto sweatshirts and hoodies. He also wants his sporting goods store name put in the left breast area and back area across the shoulders.

Is there any particular order these should be done such as vinyl 1'st then plastisol transfer since plastisol transfer is thicker? Should 1 be covered with paper while other is being pressed? Press both at same time (if times/pressure are comprable).

Kevin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

See here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t83605.html


----------

